# Date Furries (18+)



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 13, 2020)

A little over a year ago, I created the thread "Meet Local Furries" to help users form friendships and relationships. I'm absolutely blown away with the attention it's received (with over 9,000 views and 200 replies), but I'd like to make it better.

Especially during times like these, companionship (romantic or otherwise) is something we all need. However, I realize that focusing too heavily on local companionship isn't likely to yield many results. This thread will lack such a restriction.

Please fill out the following information while keeping anything you wouldn't want public to private messages. Mine will be posted below it.

*I live in this country: *(optional)
*My age is:*
*My gender is:*
*My sexuality is:
My body type is: *(optional)
*My religious views are: *(optional)
*My political views are: *(optional)
*My hobbies include:*
---------------------------
*I live in this country: *Canada
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Male, but questioning
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My body type is: *Chubby/hairy
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *Libertarian
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, collecting, writing (currently focusing on a fantasy novel), and drawing (amateur level). I almost wrote a full metal album a while back, but that unfortunately never went anywhere (I'd love the opportunity, though!)


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 13, 2020)

well i guess in these times, online dating is better  to get to know one another before meeting up with someone but if everyone is getting on to this be  sure to be verry careful....clean wise ^^  hehe :3

*I live in this country: USA
My age is:  29
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay ;3
My body type is: normal looking ? average i guess./less hairy
My hobbies include: Gaming , mostly gaming is my hobby XD*


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 13, 2020)

WolfSpark said:


> well i guess in these times, online dating is better  to get to know one another before meeting up with someone but if everyone is getting on to this be  sure to be verry careful....clean wise ^^  hehe :3
> 
> *I live in this country: USA
> My age is:  29
> ...


The winky-three face is how we know you're a man of culture.


----------



## Punji (Jun 13, 2020)

Ah, sure. Might as well. I got lucky with the last one, no harm in trying for two. 

*I live in this country: *Canada (Alberta)
*My age is:* 24
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Aromantic greysexual?* Preference for males.
* My body type is:* Fairly average with some of muscle and some belly fat. (188cm/~92Kg)
*My hobbies include:* Video games! I also love movies and books, and sometimes write short stories for fun. When classes are on during the fall and winter I usually enjoy my university courses as well. I don't do much physical activity and generally don't do many social events.

I'll also add I'd prefer my partner doesn't drink or smoke, at the very least not in my presence.

*This is perhaps a bit personal, but I don't really know what my sexuality is. For the purposes of dating, I'd want my partner to basically be a close personal friend who also engages in "more than friendly" activities.


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 13, 2020)

To heck with it. Why not?
*
I live in this country: *Iceland
*My age is: *29
*My gender is: *MtF gurl
*My sexuality is: *Pretty gay.
*My body type is: *Kinda chubby.
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, playing guitars, gaming, writing, doing whatevs with pals, roleplaying, pining over cuties.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA
*My age is: *33
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual, leaning toward girls. Likely heteroromantic.
*My body type is: *Average 
*My religious views are: *New Atheist/Antitheist (especially where the Abrahamic religions are concerned)
*My political views are: *Sort of politically homeless, but lean slightly Left-Libertarian overall.
*My hobbies include: *Video games, D&D, drawing, occasional crafting, collecting blades, music (currently learning to play sitar and dilruba)


----------



## Outlander (Jun 13, 2020)

Calling all hot single furries in my area!

*I live in this country: *Biafra
*My age is: *a source of deep insecurity
*My gender is: *Mannish
*My sexuality is: *idc, I'm desperate. Please sleep with me*
 My body type is: *Terrible
*My religious views are: *Terrible
*My political views are: *Terrible
*My hobbies include: *Being terrible, crying myself to sleep, spying on my neighbours

No avians, no scalies, must be 5'3 or shorter.


----------



## ErickBuck94 (Jun 15, 2020)

*I live in this country: US*
*My age is: 20*
*My gender is: Male*
*My sexuality is: Bisexual
My body type is: Thin/Skinny*
*My religious views are: buddhist? idk.*
*My political views are: Centerist.*
*My hobbies include: video games, Netflix, Vintage electronics, writing, vintage typewriters, oh and I like cars.*


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Oct 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: US (New Jersey)
My age is: 18
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Bisexual (Leaning toward a female preference)
My body type is: Chubby
My religious views are: Well I dont have one.
My political views: Well its complicated
My hobbies include: Video Games, Legos, Sports, Hockey Jerseys, Writing, Cars, Music and Movies.*


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (Texas)
My age is: 31
My gender is: male.
My sexuality is: bisexual.
My body type is: slender/fit.
My religious views are: not particularly religious but....eh.
My political views: somewhere adjacent to center.
My hobbies include: I love to cook, go out, hangout, be chill, work on cars, listen to tunes, have a drink or two and make people laugh. *


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (MI)
*My age is: *22 (week shy of 23)
*My gender is: *Male (FtM Trans)
*My sexuality is: *Pansexual
*My body type is: *Kinda chonky and short
*My religious views are: *There could be gods or etheral beings, but I don't worship any. But if you do thats ok!
*My political views are: *Socialist leaning
*My hobbies include: *Art, theater, anime, some video games, travel, Minecraft uwu


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2020)

Not looking to romantically date, but always looking for friendly dates and companions! <smile> Here's my info for the pile of fluff and fun:

*I live in this country: *Canada (NB)
*My age is: *44
*My gender is: *Male with a feline soul
*My sexuality is: *Mostly straight but slightly bi.
*My body type is: *Fit and lean (martial aritst)
*My religious views are: *Wiccan
*My political views are: *Liberal
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, nature, computers, philosophy, movies, dancing, and generally exploring life and its joys and fun.


----------



## Kope (Oct 14, 2020)

Fuck it why not 

I live in this country: United States (I want to move to Canada though)
My age is: 20
My gender is: male
My sexuality is: straight
My body type is: skinny to average
My religious views are: lite Christian
My political views are: Pro life Democrat 
My hobbies include: technology, video games, drawing art, role playing xP, and other secret stuff


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (WI)
*My age is: *30
*My gender is: *male body, agender* 
My sexuality is: *pan, heavy male leaning
*My body type is: *dad
*My religious views are: *churches spook me
*My political views are: *married gays defending their legal weed farm with automatic weapons
*My hobbies include:* video games, computers in general, hiking, photography


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 14, 2020)

I feel like this is a terrible idea, but it's too enticing not to partake in

*I live in this country: *US, Ohio
*My age is: *23*
My gender is: *M*
My sexuality is: *leaning towards women and androgynous people*
My body type is: *skinny nerd
*My religious views are: *atheism
*My political views are: *none
*My hobbies include:* computer programming, computer science, electronic circuits, music games (primarily bemani), board games, collecting military small arms/gear, biking (sort of, it is quite adversarial out on the road, even with bike lanes)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

tetramelly said:


> I feel like this is a terrible idea


Only a bad idea if it turns out poorly ;D


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Only a bad idea if it turns out poorly ;D



Or nothing would happen, which I think is the most likely outcome


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

tetramelly said:


> Or nothing would happen, which I think is the most likely outcome


Well then you'd just be where you are now. Totally neutral situation. ;P
Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2020)

*I live in this country:* US (Massachusetts)
*My age is:* 22
*My gender is:* Female
*My sexuality is:* Heteromantic Demisexual 
*My body type is:* Thin/Skinny
*My religious views are:* Agnostic
*My political views are:* Conservative
*My hobbies include:* I love video games, comics, cartoons, Dungeons & Dragons, anime, manga, hunting, shooting, and literally anything that involves animals in some shape or form.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 15, 2020)

*I live in this country: *US (NC)
*My age is: *33*
My gender is: *Male*
My sexuality is: *Bisexual*
My body type is: *Thin, Tall
*My religious views are: *Atheist
*My political views are: *Socialist
*My hobbies include:* Chess, Anime, Craft Beer, Drawing, Hiking/Camping


----------



## Plantar (Oct 15, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (NJ)
*My age is:* 31*
My gender is: *Male (he/him)*
My sexuality is: *Demisexual, mostly (But I lean towards men in general)*
My body type is: *Chubby / obese
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *Left of center
*My hobbies include: *Writing and recording music, drawing occasionally, playing video games, and dabbling in photography / videography


----------



## Kingman (Oct 15, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (North Carolina)
My age is: 35
My gender is: male
My sexuality is: bi-curious female and herm preference 
My body type is: pudgy
My religious views are: Omnist 
My political views are: Democratic Socialist
My hobbies include:* Warhammer 40K, X-Wing Miniatures Game, Drawing, NFL Football, Tabletop Board Games and RPGs


----------



## Deegan Rin (Oct 15, 2020)

Nothing ventured. Nothing gained right? Who knows. Might actually find someone who won’t rip my heart to shreds for a change. Shoot your shot. I need proof that things aren’t all bad.

I live in this country: US
My age is: 23
My gender is: cis male
My sexuality is: straight
My body type is: tall as hell with a bit of a belly
My religious views are: my own personal doctrine which is basically, don’t be an asshole.
My political views are: very middle ground to be honest
My hobbies include: gaming whenever I can. I work 50+ hours a week nowadays so I don’t really have much time for hobbies anymore. Guess I enjoy watching Netflix and listening to all kinds of music. You’d have to be alright with the idea of me drinking and smoking weed though. It helps with my ptsd and anxiety


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm not really looking for romance but I could definitely use a few furry friends in my life, even if it is online
*I live in this country: *Canada
*My age is: *28
*My gender is: *Male (FTM)
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual, polyamorous with a preference for men.
*My body type is: *Slim top but a bit bottom heavy. Also post-top surgery so if any pre-op Trans folks want to ask any questions feel free.
*My religious views are: *Exploring currently, who knows!
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, constantly. I also love writing and I'm a huge book worm. If I'm not drawing then I'm probably reading.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 29, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Hulder Hollow (Skopamish Zone)
*My age is: *28?
*My gender is: *Fluid (he/they pronouns)
*My sexuality is:* Panromantic enbysexual, demisexual with asexual quirks
*My religious views are: *Reasonable Christian/Witch who likes science
*My political views are: *Frustrated with incompetent authority and would like to build an elaborate nuclear bunker in case thinks go pear-shaped
*My hobbies include: *Storytelling through various mediums of art, writing, music. and film. I research sculpture, toys, obscure cartoons and animated films, theme parks, the disco era, my indigenous heritage, fashion design, and more, in an effort to create eclectic and colourful entertainment.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 29, 2020)

*I live in this country: *West-Central Illinois
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual
*My religious views are: *Christianity, but respects the LGBT community, and I certainly don't practice it down to a tee.
*My political views are: *The same as George Carlin's, because he was right all along
*My hobbies include:* trains, history, lost media, food, a pretty wide range of music, mostly pre-2000s; video games

I've wanted a girl friend for years, but I still haven't found who I'm looking for.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Oct 30, 2020)

Oh what the hell. I'm looking.


*I live in this country: US of A (Connecticut)
My age is: 34
My gender is: Biologically female but genderfluid.
My sexuality is: Demisexual/Pansexual
My religious views are: Spiritual, I believe in energy both the living and the dead can have influence on things. I've witnessed too many occurrences to think otherwise.
My political views are: Nothing is perfect, just whichever could benefit humanity and nature the most at the given moment.
My hobbies include:* Mucking around online. Writing. RPing, going out on occasion to places like the park with the dogs, etc. Nothing too crazy right now given the Covid pandemic. Watching my favorite creators on Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 138154 (Oct 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *usa
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *transmasculine (he, him)
*My sexuality is: *only into transmasculine guys, so I guess gay
*My body type is: *skinny besides a tiny belly that won't go away I guess idk why
*My religious views are: *none
*My political views are: *liberal but I dont practice it or care to talk about it
*My hobbies include: *furry stuff, coffee, watching youtube and netflix, video games, long showers, cuddling, adventures, and I'm currently learning spanish

*Note: *I'm down to be snapchat friends with anyone who's 18 to 25. I won't go above that age due traumatic ptsd issues. If you dont show your face and don't have a bitmoji, I unadd as well. I want to know who I'm talking to so I'm comfortable. 

You can message me to ask for my snapchat, but I won't talk on here through messages otherwise, because that's what I use snapchat for.

If you're against lgbt, if you're racist, or if you're into pedophilia, please don't contact me.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: England (Cornwall)
My age is: 22
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Autochorisexual (Type of asexual)
My body type is: Slim, avg height
My religious views are: Atheist
My political views are: Highly conservative
My hobbies include: Drawing, Playing piano, Dev'ing games (That's my job and I love it) and vibing to music (As I'm doing right now)

I have only discord to chat if you're down. I don't do social media (it irritates me too much)
Yes Ik i'm an ace, thus making long term relationships 'difficult' but I'm just down to chat really.*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2020)

So, this is the Version 2.0? Intriguing!
Here it goes... I wonder what sorta relationships are awaiting!

*I live in this country: 
Korea, South* (Officially in armistice with North, but feels like a cold war sometimes)

*My age is: 
Born in '98, as written on my profile.*(Different nations have different standards on age so that's why. It may likely be 21~23, I suppose.)

*My gender is: 
Legally, male

My sexuality is: 
*Guess *Bisexual.* But much girly than boyish, usually. I can date with any genders though, and I have done multiple times.

+ If you know the male duty of military service in SK, and wondering--Yes, I have already serviced in the mil and am now a civilian.

*My body type is: 
Worse than you may expect, and better than you may otherwise expect.* Well, this alone had influenced many people viewing me as a girl, and I like it actually. Guess?

*My religious views are: *
Am a Christian myself since I was born and was taught per their views, but I believe it's not the ultimate truth while I never hate how they do. Call me a renegade or whatever, *I don't really care any religions unless extremists. *I myself ain't one, of course, and never gonna force anyone into mine.

*My political views are: 
Don't really care.* I also never wanna argue on those(if any) so I'm just being free for all types unless you force me into any.

*My hobbies include: 
Visual arts*(I am a hobby artist myself, mainly doing digital but am also capable of doing on papers. Would take commissions sometimes and more rarely, free arts. But only for those I want to.), 
*Videogames*(But I have a really picky taste, love PvE basically but not all of those games.), 
*Role-playing*(I'm basically cool with any unless A) I lack informations for what you're planning; Genres, plays, etc. And B) especially when using my universe for RP. Also C) when I'm not liking certain stuffs, too long to list em here.), 
*Collecting Airsofts/Gel Blasters*(Due to tricky and unsettled laws of Korea against fake weapons,(cops do what they want) I can't offer to run them officially so I'm only tampering em in my room mostly. Opportunities are always welcomed, I'd love em!), 
*Cosplaying*(I'm neither a known cosplayer nor had attended any cons. I just like em myself and perhaps one day I would go official or something...), 
and lastly, *Crossdressing*(I don't know how you would differentiate between cosplay, so I separated it. It's kinda funny to say 'crossdressing' as my sexuality doesn't really say so. Anyways, since real people who met me face to face had various perception on my gender regardless of what I wear, I guess it works?)


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 30, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> So, this is the Version 2.0? Intriguing!
> Here it goes... I wonder what sorta relationships are awaiting!
> 
> *I live in this country:
> ...


Can I advise that you change your age to 22, because I read that as you were 98 years old. Will prevent further confusion


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Can I advise that you change your age to 22, because I read that as you were 98 years old. Will prevent further confusion



I'd be an exotic if I'm really a 98 years old fur who does internet interactions frequently XD
(No offense to seniors)


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 30, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I'd be an exotic if I'm really a 98 years old fur who does internet interactions frequently XD


You'd certainly be unique! Not that that is bad of course


----------



## Dreamofire (Oct 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *France
*My age is: *25
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My body type is: *Fit
*My religious views are: *Lite Christian
*My hobbies include:* Take care of my dog, spend time with friends, video games, anime, car racing and I love the sports cars.


----------



## Megina (Oct 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (IA)
*My age is: *27
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My body type is: *Thicc
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *N/A
*My hobbies include:* Writing, Drawing, Video Games, Anime <3

I'm open to chatting on Discord as well - *Poe #1234*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Canada
*My age is: *28
*My gender is: *Female (biological and mental)
*My sexuality is:* Hetero
*My body type is: *Fat and Pear shaped
*My religious views are: *Non-Religious, Non-Spiritual, Non-Furry
*My political views are: *The ones that don't involve taking out your anger issues on other people
*My hobbies include:* Writing, drawing and gaming

*People that aren't:* smokers, self-destructive, religious/spiritual, drinkers, looking for instant romance *can feel free to apply. :') *


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 31, 2020)

*I live in this country: *United States
*My age is:* 29 years old*
My gender is:* He/him and they/them work
*My sexuality is:* Still figuring it out. Less picky about women, but there are times when I am more in the mood for a man. I might be slightly demisexual as even though I don't need a close bond to feel sexual attraction, feelings of closeness and trust turn me on. Pretty sure I'm panromantic.
*My body type is: *More masculine than what my avi and username would have you think. Around 6'4 feet tall and slightly chubby, but I may lose some weight in the future.
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *Liberal
*My hobbies include:* Video games (includes playing them, watching speedruns, and listening to video game music, original and various remixes), drawing on occasion, and walking


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

Country : usa ok
my age : 30 
Sexuality : Bisexual  i like both equally :3
body type : umm kinda skinny  i guess ?
political views : ehhh dont really care much
hobbies : computers , gaming , anything nerdy/computer related XD


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Nov 17, 2020)

I echo those before me, seems like a bad idea but why not
*I live in this country: *Canada(Alberta)
*My age is: *Late 20s (don't like to think about the slow inevitable march toward death)
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* (Prefer women mostly, but just don't be a terrible person) 
*My political views are: *Libertarian
*My body type is: *Skinny with a hint of muscle (working on it)
*My hobbies include: *Electronics, archery, chemistry, basically anything to do with building stuff and science.


----------



## PhyloSallas (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh! Well this may be a good opportunity...:3 I'll go ahead and post mine! 

*I live in this country: *USA, East Coast
*My age is: *32 (physically. XD mental age is much younger. :'3)
*My gender is: *Male physically, with some hints of genderfluid emotionally
*My sexuality is: *Demisexual, interested in females only
*My body type is: *Husky, but fairly tall
*My religious views are: *agnostic is the closest I can tell you. XD
*My political views are: *pretty mild, mostly middle ground
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, video games, various crafts, podcasts, DnD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2020)

*I live in: cheeseburger land
My gender is: cheeseburger
My sexuality is: all beef patty
My body type is: round
My religious views are: lettuce, cheese, tomato, sauce
My political views are: those that do not follow the way of the cheeseburger
My hobbies include: smelling and tasting delicious*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 17, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> *I live in: cheeseburger land
> My gender is: cheeseburger
> My sexuality is: all beef patty
> My body type is: round
> ...



*SIGN ME THE F*** UP!!!*


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Nov 18, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA(Northeast)
*My age is: 30(I AIN'T OLD!)
My gender is: Full on Dude!
My sexuality is: I like the ladies
 My body type is: *Oh Lord! He Comin'! (Seriously, I'm heavy, but I don't look heavy)
*My religious views are: *Reasonable Christian(Feel free to disagree with me. I will respect that you have a different view.)
*My political views are: *I really do not want to talk Politic. At all.
*My hobbies include: Gaming, Singing, petting my puppy's belly(What? That doesn't count? WELL IT SHOULD!) RPing, writing, going to furry cons(Assuming they ever happen again!!) and generally being a couch potat. (Not like there's much else to do with all the lockdowns right now.)*


----------



## ScarletSoftPaws (Nov 18, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Australia
*My age is: *32
*My gender is: *Pre-Op Transfemale
*My sexuality is: *Biromantic (leaning towards women a bit more than men), Open-Poly
*My body type is: *Overweight (Technically obese)
*My religious views are: *Spiritual
*My political views are: *Centrist
*My hobbies include: *Art, Music, Youtube, Anime, Animals, Roleplaying, Meeting new people


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Norway
*My age is:* 31
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My body type is: *183cm tall/95kg. Slightly overweight, losing weight towards a much more slim body
*My religious views are: *None, Atheist. Can I make the 80's my religion? No? How about the Pontiac GTA 1987? How about Synthwave?
*My political views are: *Centrist/Classical Liberal
*My hobbies include: *Games, Anime, Philosophy... The list is long over hobbies that I have, and too little time unfortunately.


----------



## Greed The Exicutioner (Nov 22, 2020)

I live in this country: USA
My age is: 32
My gender is: Trans-Female
My sexuality is: Demi-Pansexual
My body type is: Average, a little on the chubby side
My religious views are: Spiritual, non-religious
My political views are: Left (Democratic)
My hobbies include: Art, gaming, Warhammer, fishing, traveling, being outdoors

I’ll add a more personalized description below:

I am looking for females currently. I have plenty of male suitors and I just have had bad experiences with men as of late so I’m looking more to spend some quality time with the girls if that makes sense. I’m more then willing to be friends with guys too so don’t be afraid to message me either, I just want to make my intentions clear here. I’m also super shy, so most likely you will need to reach out to me and after a while I will become more comfortable and come out of my shell more ^_^

I'm a PolyTherian (Black Wolf/Black Jaguar), if you dont know what that is, feel free to message me and ask. Im a PC gamer primarily, but I play on Consoles too (no preferences, currently own PS4 and Switch). I like anime, cartoons, and nerdy stuff.

I'm DemiPansexual. I like wearing a goth/punk rock style of clothing and I like music from bands like Of Mice &amp; Men, Nevermore, HIM, Breaking Benjamin, and you can probably get the idea from that. I want to hang out and have fun and enjoy life. Im artistic and like to draw, paint, and create stuff. I want to get into making fursuit and everything. Would love to travel to conventions and make that my job. I am disabled with Degenerative Disc Disease, Syringomyelia, seizures, and if you're willing to look past that I would love to hang out and have fun.

Discord: Kira_of_the_Moon#9596
Steam: Kira_of_the_Moon
BattleNet: KiraOfMoon#1962
Telegram: KiraOfTheMoonlight


----------



## foxiez (Nov 22, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Canada~
*My age is: *26
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Bi
*My body type is: *Average/ Slightly muscular*
My religious views are: *Atheist
*My political views are: *Generally liberal/left leaning, but open
*My hobbies include: *Cosplay, rping, drawing, writing, gaming*, *fish keeping.

I'm fairly new to the furry scene after having quashed it for years before accepting how fun it seemed! I'm happily taken, but very much interested in finding new friends for either just chatting on either text/voice or gaming.


Discord: Mika#0069
Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/id/xX420_NoScOpEzXx/
Twitter: dm_oda_tiddies


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (Massachusetts)
*My age is: *32
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight-leaning bisexual.
*My body type is: *Average
*My religious views are: *New Atheist/Anti-theist
*My political views are: *Center-Left overall
*My hobbies include: *Music (currently training in sitar and own many instruments), drawing, gaming (video and tabletop).

Telegram (preferred): KitRuppell 
Discord: HerrRuppell #6670
Twitter: KitRuppell


----------



## Traget (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm not really looking for partners, but I'm willing to overshare.

*I live in this country:* Australia
*My age is: *33
*My gender is: *Male physically, but only because I'm too much of a coward to come out as trans.
*My sexuality is:* I would say asexual, but still have a sex drive, so who knows? It's why I like furries. They're so visually interesting it makes up for any lack of physical attraction.
*My body type is: *My chair begs for mercy. Also extremely masculine, despite all my best efforts.
*My religious views are: *Omniquantist. - If God is omnipotent and all things are possible, then it's possible that all religions are correct simultaneously. Or I could just be an atheist. Either or.
*My political views are: *I think the CEO of Australia is doing alright. Can't think of his name, though.
*My hobbies include:* Computer games, roleplay, avoiding people, looking for things I put down a moment ago and lost, eating, programming, watching YouTube, thinking about doing things then never doing them.


----------



## Aura330 (Nov 25, 2020)

I don’t really do online dating but I’ve been feeling pretty lonely recently so imma post here anyway... Hmu if you’re interested, but please know I’m just looking for friends, and if there are any furries in my area at all I’d love to meet up once COVID settles down because I have only a few IRL furry friends 


*I live in this country: *USA (Wisconsin)
*My age is: *18, almost 19
*My gender is: *Cisgender Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay (Might be into trans women though? Not positive on that rn, kinda questioning on that front)
*My body type is: *Twink
*My religious views are: *Complete Atheist, but I respect all religious views that don’t oppress other people! <3
*My political views are: *Very Liberal/Left (VERY passionate about social justice, tolerant of all views unless they oppress other people)
*My hobbies include: *Composing music, playing video games (specifically Pokémon, Zelda, Minecraft, Metroid, Bayonetta, Earthbound, Undertale/Deltarune, and sometimes Mario), video game music, video game development, art, roleplay (SFW and NSFW), romance, gay furry Visual/Virtual Novels (I can never remember which word the V in VN is), competitive Pokémon battling, food, idk what else to put lol.

Side note: I am currently talking with a guy who I like and he likes me back, and we both agree that there is a very high chance that we will start dating, and so I’m no longer looking for nsfw or romantic rp partners or friends to talk about that stuff with, and I am not looking for a romantic partner any longer.
I hope to meet lots of new furry friends! Hehe uwu


----------



## PollardTheDragon (Dec 7, 2020)

I figure'd I'd post, now that I'm out looking for a partner!

*I live in this country: *United States (Pennsylvania)
*My age is: *21*
My gender is: *Male*
My sexuality is: *Straight (Romantically straight, sexually bi leaning straight)*
 My body type is: *Dad Bod (Tall, broad shoulders, little bit of gut but not alot. 6'2" and 225lbs)
*My religious views are: *Non Religious
*My political views are: *Leaning Right
*My hobbies include: *Gaming (PC), Fishing, and generally hanging out! I do not drink or smoke.

I'm finishing my computer science degree this year, and figured now would be a good time to seek out a relationship!


----------



## InfinityZ (Dec 8, 2020)

*I live in this country: *Thailand _(Would move out to somewhere else eventually if possible)_
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Gay, polyamorous
*My body type is: *Slim, skinny
*My religious views are: *Atheist
*My political views are: *Idk, it depends
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, writing, listening to music, making music _(still a beginner)_, RP _(only with friends that i know for some time a while)_.

*Additional notes:* I'm only looking for guys within the range of my age to not older than 10 years ahead of me. I've been suffering from PTSD and depression, so i tend to be pretty sensitive to things sometimes. I'm an introvert irl, but i always seek for new people through internet to be friends with lol. I'm also a therian as well.

I like listening to metal music (Symphonic metal and gothic metal specifically) over any other genres, and like watching thilling movies. I'm pretty much of a dreamer who heavily likes fantasy/spiritual stuff, as well as mysterious and sci-fi stuff, which they're also the main themes whenever i make art or write stories. I like to create many fiction characters and build my own universes for them, although i haven't yet draw them all because i still gotta learn more on art. I also tend to be very deep and might sound nonsense sometimes, but that's just my characteristic.

Oh, and as of a partner, i pretty much prefer the daddy type of guy btw, but not like the beefy ones XD
I don't mind them smoking or drinking, but just don't consume too much on those things.

If you want to talk with me, just DM me on here. I might be slow at it, but i will reply eventually. It would be nice to get to know people who could share the same interests as i have. I might put more into this, but idk what else i can put for now.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm going to do this for shits and giggles.)

*I live in this country:*  United States of America
*My age is: *28
*My gender is: *Male 
*My sexuality is:*  Heterosexual, but I have standards.
*My body type is:  *Slightly unfit, but getting back into shape.
*My religious views are:  A mixture of Methodist and Baptist.
My political views are:  *There was a time I was once a moderate, but due to how batshit insane American politics and petty they have become, I have moved over to being conservative center-right. I am lenient on certain things, but I will never be considered a liberal and my tolerance for socialism has worn thin. 
*My hobbies include:* Computer games, roleplay, Warhammer wargaming, writing, shooting guns, playing with my dogs, running outside, discussions, social gaming, making art.


----------



## CDogOne (Dec 13, 2020)

No harm in trying i guess

*I live in this country: Eastern Washington, USA
My age is: 26
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: straight
 My body type is: a few extra pounds, but working on it (already down 80#)
My religious views are:  Non really
My political views are:  
My hobbies include: The main ones are; vintage vehicle restoration, videos, and computer games. I do however also enjoy being out in nature camping, hiking, boating, fishing. Taking road trips, listening to music, watching movies and things on netflix, and sketching out vehicle designs.*


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Dec 21, 2020)

*I live in this country: USA (Oregonian)
My age is: 27 (april, 1993)
My gender is: cis Male 
My sexuality is: straight
My body type is:  Dad bod, not perfect.. 
My religious views are: atheist 
My political views are:  in the middle of all the crossroads. A bit of everything. 
My hobbies include:  Reading, woodworking/carpentry, robotics, metal fabrication, construction, guns, and knife making. Gaming a bit, here and there as well. *


----------



## cowboykidd (Dec 22, 2020)

*I live in this country: *USA (NC)
*My age is: *19
*My gender is: *trans male
*My sexuality is: *gay (taken, just lookin for friends)
*My hobbies include: *drawing, roleplay, gardening, cooking/baking, character design, coming up with stories in my head that i will never write

*Note:* i don't get bonded and affectionate with friends, but i am friendly and i'm willing to be there for ya and chat about common interests ! i'm also autistic so social situations are a challenge for me at times.


----------



## Purplestrawberries (Dec 24, 2020)

*I live in this country:* America
*My age is: *21
*My gender is:* male
*My sexuality is: *Gay
*My body type is:* pretty average imo but 5ft, 11in Constantly trying to get in better shape through better eating and cardio. Weighed 180lbs last time I checked.
*My religious views are:* could care less about this
*My political views are: *^
*Hobbies: *I’m up for many things. My hobbies range from technology, sports, cooking(super ameature), video games, etc. I dabble in a lot but also have no defining interest. I bounce between these hobbies a lot.
*Ambitions:* I’m unsure on what I want to accomplish in life. I do know I want someone who is pursuing something in their life so that I can support them. I’d love to push each other towards goals we alone may not pursue.
*Opinion on drugs:* I like the idea of trying new things but would never do anything extreme. Marijuana and alcohol are the only ones I've done thus far. They are fun but they don't define me. I only bring this up to dismiss people who are entirely opposed.  
*Honesty:* I need someone to be approachable and never walled up enough to lie to me. I want to give someone the ability to voice anything instead of keeping it to themselves. My entire life, I’ve been practically talking to myself. I want to feel heard by someone and I want them to feel the same.

If you’re interested at all, simply send me a message. Lets chat a little through messages! And just a heads up, no hard feelings. That goes for both of us.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 16, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA - not opposed to being imported somewhere else.
*My age is: *32*
My gender is: *Female biologically, in my head idk anymore.
*My sexuality is: *Demisexual, but I would be comfortable in an asexual relationship.*
My body type is: *Short 'n' wide - working on the latter part.
*My religious views are: *"Spiritual but not religious" is about the closest thing. Ask if you wanna know more, it's a bit complicated.
*My political views are: *Centrist as fuuuck. I try to see points from all sides as best as possible and then make a decision based on fact. I lean conservative in some areas while liberal in others. In general, I prefer to avoid political conversations. It doesn't interest me and just creates strife.
*My hobbies include: *Video games, spoops, music, watching stuff online, and D&D sort of (I love dice and want to play, but life doesn't let me). I would also love to get out in the world and explore more, but too chicken to do so alone.

I'll be frank, three of the main reasons I have trouble finding a mate:
1. I don't want kids biologically and prefer not to have them at all, but will consider adopting an older child. Adoption is already my middle ground compromise, I can go no further on this.
2. I don't have the perfect body and have some health issues. Even if I were to somehow get back to my prime, my prime was still very sub-par compared to other gals. If looks matter to you, which for most people it does, you'll be disappointed.
3. I'm very cat-like, which means picky picky picky and sometimes touchy. Imagine how your irl cat is... That's me, but less cute. I try, but at this stage in my life, I just gotta own up to the fact that I can be difficult and find someone who is willing to accept that and realize that despite me trying to improve there's some traits I just can't fight. I can purr though, so there's that.

I'm not into taking things casually anymore at my age, so if you're just looking for a quick hookup or someone to waste time on, it ain't me. I don't really expect a whole lot out of this, but it can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 18, 2021)

Ah yes, the unfortunate issue with dating in the Fandom. Its mostly men, and I'm not gay. Too little supply for demand in my taste lol.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 18, 2021)

I live in this country: US (VA)
*My age is:* 18
*My gender is*: Male
*My sexuality is:* This is a hard one, I dont really know the word for it. But I like people who I've formed an attachment with. However I find most people attractive sexually. (Has a slight male lean.)
*My body type is:* Uh... Somewhere between Ectomorph and Mesomorph.
*My religious views are:* Agnostic, I believe if it can be proven with science then it is fact, until it can be disproven (ie theories)
*My political views are:* Based on this test I'm liberal, which I would agree with, however I'm not radical. I do my best to work with people of varying beliefs, however I would rather not date conservatives (The last relationship didn't go well.)
*My hobbies include:*
Well with hobbies I do a lot of different things. I've been doing martial arts for over 10 years now. I like playing video games, I'm an amateur artist. I like exercising, especially with other people! Doing it alone is so boring. I role-play a lot, and.... Hmm, I dunno, I spend a lot of time on faf.

Hope I look enticing! :3


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 19, 2021)

*I live in this country: USA (north carolina)
My age is: 18
My gender is: male? (kinda questioning)
My sexuality is: bi
My body type is: skinny (kinda like an eboy or femboy)
My religious views are: none
My political views are: I cba with politics
My hobbies include: making music (pretty much anything heavy) anime, modeling, fashion, 420, skating*


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 19, 2021)

Kingman said:


> *I live in this country: USA (North Carolina)
> My age is: 35
> My gender is: male
> My sexuality is: bi-curious female and herm preference
> ...


oh shii u dont live too far from me


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 19, 2021)

catfish-creek said:


> *I live in this country: *USA (NC)
> *My age is: *19
> *My gender is: *trans male
> *My sexuality is: *gay (taken, just lookin for friends)
> ...


what part of nc?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 19, 2021)

Y'know, I actually genuinely would like to try dating and finding a special someone

*I live in this country: *United States (in New England in particular)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *Trans female
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My body type is: *Slim (140 pounds)
*My religious views are: *barely religious Christian Protestant considering just being "spiritual" with no particular religion
*My political views are: *Leftist. I voted Democrat but I consider the Democratic Party to (generally) be too right wing
*My hobbies include: *animation and especially anime, video games (especially jrpgs), chess, coffee, and Pokemon. 

A little about myself: I'm a bisexual recently started transitioning trans girl that just moved up north from the rural south last year. I'm a very shy person, usually taking a little bit to open up. I try to be as kind as possible and treat people better than I would have them treat myself. I'm a bit of a computer nerd, having built my own computer that I use primarily for PC gaming. I love JRPGs and animation, especially anime (but other countries works are cool too!). I also read comics and manga, though I'm trying to get into more regular books. The His Dark Materials series fascinates me. I'm super into cutesy frilly girly things and things with lots of edge, horror and tragedy. Also stuffed animals are wonderful!!!


----------



## Rory.J.Fox (Jan 19, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Russia
*My age is: *29
*My gender is: *gender fluid (pronouns he/they, AFAB)
*My sexuality is: *pansexual*
My body type is: *short&chubby aka hobbit
*My religious views are: *agnostic
*My political views are: *none
*My hobbies include: *cooking, books, manga/comics, LARP, anime, craft, dancing, etc.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 20, 2021)

gothfur_uwu said:


> oh shii u dont live too far from me


Cool!


----------



## cowboykidd (Jan 22, 2021)

gothfur_uwu said:


> what part of nc?


northeastern nc !


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 22, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA, California
*My age is: *27
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bi curious, female preference
*My body type is: *six feet, 220ish pounds, more or less.
*My religious views are: *Agnostic atheist, but respectful to the other religions.
*My political views are: *To each their own, but me personally? Screw that messy noise.
*My hobbies include:* Gaming, mostly. Little bit of guitar, did some covers of video-game songs. Not amazing by any means. Besides some web surfing, that's about it.


----------



## WolfLight (Jan 28, 2021)

might as well update a bit lol.

country : usa oklahoma
my age : 30
gender : male
sexuality : bisexual :a little more on the male preference.
hobbie : mostly gaming and working xD
looking ? yep!


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm only interested in women right now, don't argue with me about it.

*I live in this country: *USA, CA
*My age is:* 26
*My gender is:* Female
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual
*My body type is: *Chubby, 5'3" (prefer people my height or taller)
*My religious views are: *Atheist
*My political views are: *Mostly liberal
*My hobbies include: *Drawing, crafting, painting, playing video games watching anime, playing the piano and kalimba, learning other languages, playing and spending time with all of my animals.

I own 2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 bearded dragons and 1 cockatiel. My pets aren't going anywhere, they are my babies and will always come first. I will never have or want human children. I usually work 5 days a week but have been on disability for the last month and a half. Will be back to work soon.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 3, 2021)

*I live in this country: United States, WA
My age is: *30
*My gender is: *Female (quite tomboyish/trans-curious)
*My sexuality is: *Straight but if the right female comes along I don't see why not.
*My body type is:* Skinny/ slight chub (4'9/100lbs)
*My religious views are: *Atheist/ Agnostic
*My political views are:* Politics are so dramatic but we do need to know what's going on in our government
*My hobbies include: *Gaming. Anime. Walking. Listening to music. I want to get into other hobbies but I tend to start projects and never go back to them :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2021)

*comes across dating thread*

Hmm let's see what we have here...

United States
Gay
United States
United States
Gay
Gay

Huh, looks like I'm jolly well fucked and shit outta  luck.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 4, 2021)

>cd /home
>ls -a

.bash_history
.bash_logout
.bashirc
.cache
.compiz
.config
.dmrc   .sudo_as_admin_successful
.FORBIDDEN

>cd /forbidden
>ls -a

.soul  XERROR
.GETOUT

>cd /getout

ENTER PASSWORD

>******

Password confirmed
Display contents of file 'GETOUT'? y/n
>y
Displaying file contents

¬I live in this country: 
_556E6974656420537461746573206F6620416D6572696361_

¬My age is: 
_(5²x2)+(4⁵-8)_

¬My gender is: 
_6d 61 6c 65_

¬My sexuality is: 
*『dead』*

¬My body type is: 
*『mutilated』*

¬My hobbies include: 
_taking psych pills_
_therapy
drawing_
_martial arts_

*UNWANTED BONUS*​
¬Likes: 
_sedation_
_quiet
botany_
_manners_

¬Dislikes:
_raunchy behavior_
_perverted humor
red wine_
_psychotic episodes_

¬Incept Date:
_6 September_

¬Blood Type:
_B-_​


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> >cd /home
> >ls -a
> 
> .bash_history
> ...


Martial arts you say? What system?


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Martial arts you say? What system?


commodore 64! :3
i don't like talking about myself 
in that level of detailーespecially in 
non private settings.  As close as i can say is 
that i do not engage
 in competition forms. 

My answers to the test, 
however, are genuine despite 
being coded for the sake of  f u n​


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> commodore 64! :3
> i don't like talking about myself
> in that level of detailーespecially in
> non private settings.  As close as i can say is
> ...


May I dm?


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> May I dm?


----------



## Tahr_Yrre (Feb 4, 2021)

Nobody from spaghet land *sad hand gestures*


----------



## Aether_Tuld (Mar 8, 2021)

*I live in this country:* New York
*My age is: 18
My gender is: Female - Male to Female
My sexuality is:* Gay
*My body type is: *Not that chubby. But I'm average.
*My religious views are: Native American, but straying away from it.
My political views are: Honestly. I don't want to pay attention to any political things.
My hobbies include:* Computer games, roleplay, socializing, playing guitar, making computers. I have a lot more but I can't really describe it.

If you have discord or telegram. Add me!
Discord - Ashley Kaos#6666
Telegram - @jupiter_0103


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

*I live in this country:* Georgia
*My age is: 29
My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is:* Straight.
*My body type is: I need to get in shape, but I'm not too bad.
My religious views are: Methodist, with Baptist roots. 
My political views are: Centrist conservative, I'm willing to reach across the isle to sane and rational people. 
My hobbies include:* Roleplay, writing, making art, Wargaming and Warhammer tabletop, gaming, running outside with my pet dogs, computers, shooting guns.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

I live in this country: United Kingdom (for now)
My age is: twenties
My gender is: Boy
My sexuality is: Gay
My body type is: Muscular
My hobbies include: Baking bread, cooking, occasionally illustration. Sometimes I run.


Apparently there's only one other British person in this thread though. [:


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 13, 2021)

*I live in this country:* USA (CA)
*My age is: *24
*My gender is: *male (ftm trans)
*My sexuality is:* bisexual
*My body type is: *slim little fella lol*
My political views are: *Leftist *
My hobbies include:* sculpting, painting (traditional and digital), theatre, dance (favorite is tap), reading, writing, studying


----------



## Paulosaurus (Mar 16, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA (Nevada)
*My age is: *40
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My body type is:  *Average height, a bit on the chunky side but not obese
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *Moderate
*My hobbies include: *PC Gaming, Cooking, Fursuit-making, Bicycling, Archery, Bowling


----------



## MiroTheFox (Mar 16, 2021)

*I live in this country: Canada
My age is: 26
My gender is: Fluid
My sexuality is: Male Obsession
My body type is: Bottom Heavy
My religious views are: There is a god, but the bible is written by humans, therfor already corrupt from creation
My political views are: Centerist, Nothing looks good.
My hobbies include: Gaming. sleeping, Board games.... Naughty Times.*


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Mar 19, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Canada-eh
*My age is:  *23
* My gender is: *Male
* My sexuality is: *Bi more female leaning though*
 My body type is: *Tall and stocky
*My religious views are: *Catholic (But not active or overly attached) *
My political views are: *Oh who cares? No matter where you are someone is going to hate you. *
 My hobbies include:* Gaming, Reading, Fantasy Writing, Music (listening and playing) walking around aimlessly, obsessing over topics no one else cares about.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 7, 2021)

I live in this country: usa, east coast
My age is: thirty-blahblah...old
My gender is: mail
My sexuality is: cute butts
My body type is: strong boi with beer belly
My religious views are: flexible
My political views are: hate politics, just leave me alone
My hobbies include: so many things


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *[My sexuality is:* This is a hard one, I dont really know the word for it. But I like people who I've formed an attachment with.] [...]


I believe the word would be demisexual/demiromantic, demis feel attracted to people they have a previous attachment/social link with. :3

Just wanted to help!
I was passing here by own curiosity and found your post friend.


----------



## kelliegator (Apr 30, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Sweden
*My age is: *31*
My gender is: *Female (trans)*
My sexuality is: *Demisexual*
 My body type is: *Chubby (but working on losing weight!)
*My religious views are: *Atheist
*My political views are: *Pretty far left
*My hobbies include: *Writing, collecting records


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 1, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States
*My age is: *27
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual (Straight)
*My body type is: *Average
*My hobbies include: *art, cooking, video gaming, anime, bike riding


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 20, 2021)

Hey I’m a 19 year old college student in WA state, looking for an irl relationship. Male, 18-22, emotionally stable and kind. Dragon charecters or Scalies are preferred so we can have a common interest but I’m open to anything. Friends would be great too


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 20, 2021)

Oops didn’t realize there a format 
I live in this country: USA
My age is:  19
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay
My body type is: Average 
My religious views are: Not religious
My political views are: Dont bother with politics
Seeking: IRL Partner, age 18-21, in the fandom, kind, supportive. 
My hobbies include: Drawing, Hiking, Fantasy Novels, Art in General, Fursuiting and Plush making, Geography, History,


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 20, 2021)

If anyone here is from WA state, 18-21 and Male please message me! I’m very excited to meet you all  I’m looking for an IRL relationship


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

I.. I dunno I want to try hehe
I want a boy/girl/enbyfriend but I'll leave it here because I could meet new interesting peeps too ^w^

*UPDATE: I'm happily taken by 2 awesome boys in a closed polycyrcle polygamy! If you want to ask me to date, I'm sorry but im taken <3
but I'm always open to meet new friends :3*

I haven't done this before, and neither had even a first date so excuse me if I'm a bit.. Nervous.

*I live in this country: *México (probably will move someday)
*Languages spoken*: Spanish and English, learning portuguese and japanese, Interested in learning Hindi, Greek, Rumanian, Na'vi, zulu aaand others :3
*My age is:* 18 when I wrote this ;3
[*My gender is:* Fluid! always changing my gender randomly!
*My sexuality is:* Abrosexual (fluid too) I'm not always attracted to a fixed gender :3
*My Romanticity*: Panplatonic, Omni/Panromantic(? And possibly Polyamorous!] ~still trying to figure out
*My body type is: *Eeep >~<
(A bit chubby and tall.. where I live)
*My religious views are: *Scientific Agnostic!! I don't know, but want to know
Kinda spiritual tho.
—
I also respect the persons by who they are and not their beliefs!
*My political views are:* *throws ZzzZzz* can't care less lol. I'm a liberal and future oriented person rather than.. conservative Yuck!
*Hobbies*: language learning, language creation (conlangs), art!, music, drawing, videogames, anime, making new friends, reading, Paleontology!! <3, biology and other things too ^w^
*Seeking*: maybe for a partner/date or new friends!. not IRL, more about online relationship and that is on the furry fandom (or if in mlp too would be neat).

I hope I am at least a bit enticing >w<


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

JustAlex1997 said:


> A little over a year ago, I created the thread "Meet Local Furries" to help users form friendships and relationships. I'm absolutely blown away with the attention it's received (with over 9,000 views and 200 replies), but I'd like to make it better.
> 
> Especially during times like these, companionship (romantic or otherwise) is something we all need. However, I realize that focusing too heavily on local companionship isn't likely to yield many results. This thread will lack such a restriction.
> 
> ...


Age:13
Gender:Female
Sexuality:Boys*unless your a super sweet girl*
Body type:not very attractive just so you know.
Hobbies:Reading,writing*a cats tail* drawing*terrible at*, and playing among us and gacha club. UwU


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> Age:13
> Gender:Female
> Sexuality:Boys*unless your a super sweet girl*
> Body type:not very attractive just so you know.
> Hobbies:Reading,writing*a cats tail* drawing*terrible at*, and playing among us and gacha club. UwU


I know I'm not over 18, but I still want to meet new people.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> I know I'm not over 18, but I still want to meet new people.


Hello,
Are you upset that im under 18 o.o


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> I know I'm not over 18, but I still want to meet new people.


Don't worry about that. This thread is for adults, however there are other ones for minors, if you're interested.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Don't worry about that. This thread is for adults, however there are other ones for minors, if you're interested.


ok, sry and yes I am intrested -w-


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> ok, sry and yes I am intrested -w-


Dont worry at all dear. Lemee see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> ok, sry and yes I am intrested -w-


I hope it isn't any trouble for you tho, o.o


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

One good place is the gaming forums! The Predators vs Prey and Last post wins are great places to start.


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> One good place is the gaming forums! The Predators vs Prey and Last post wins are great places to start.


Ok, thank you , I'll tell you if I find anything, thx again!!! OwO


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

You're welcome anytime in any of them!

We are very welcoming in LPW and PvP ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> Ok, thank you , I'll tell you if I find anything, thx again!!! OwO





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/last-post-wins-winner-gets-a-free-post.1639828/page-15539
		


This is Last post wins :3


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/last-post-wins-winner-gets-a-free-post.1639828/page-15539
> 
> 
> 
> This is Last post wins :3


im on there, but im unsure how it works,


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> im on there, but im unsure how it works,


Oh well it is mainly a general chat there

No one really wins the last post forever

But it is fun to be there :3


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh well it is mainly a general chat there
> 
> No one really wins the last post forever
> 
> But it is fun to be there :3


kk, thx


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> kk, thx


Yw, have fun!


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 20, 2021)

Oops didn’t realize there a format 
I live in this country: USA (WA) 
My age is: 19
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Gay
My body type is: Average 
My religious views are: Not religious
My political views are: Dont bother with politics
Seeking: IRL Partner, age 18-21, in the fandom, kind, supportive. 
My hobbies include: Drawing, Hiking, Fantasy Novels, Art in General, Fursuiting and Plush making, Geography, History, dragons 


if you are in Washington state please message me!!!!


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 20, 2021)

ValarDragon said:


> Oops didn’t realize there a format
> I live in this country: USA (WA)
> My age is: 19
> My gender is: Male
> ...


If you make any cute Neko drawings please send them to me!! ~#1nekofan


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 20, 2021)

Ember ;3 said:


> If you make any cute Neko drawings please send them to me!! ~#1nekofan


I don’t draw those guys. Sorry


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

ValarDragon said:


> I don’t draw those guys. Sorry


That's fine! -w-


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks 


Ember ;3 said:


> That's fine! -w-


 buddy


----------



## Ember ;3 (May 21, 2021)

'w'


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 23, 2021)

May as well go with the crowd on this, and for funsies.

I live in this country: U.S.A
My age is: Going on 22.
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Heterosexual, but I can understand why guys are attractive tbh.
My body type is: Stocky. About 5’8
My religious views are: I was raised Methodist Christian but consider myself more Agnostic.
My political views are: I don’t have much of one. As long as you’re not being an ass and spreading a bad message, you’re okay.
My hobbies include: Various video games(FPS and RPGs mostly), text roleplay, writing, reading fictional novels, watching some anime.


----------



## ShadowKiro (May 25, 2021)

*I live in this country: *Finland
*My age is: *33
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual in demiromantic ways
*My body type is: *Normal, pear shape
*My religious views are: *Christian, but not very religious
*My political views are: *There is good and bad things both in left and right, so I place myself in the neutral middle area
*My hobbies include: *RPG (writing!), drawing (commissions and RPG art), dogs (breeding, genetics, training), photographing, hiking


----------



## Deleted member 145396 (May 25, 2021)

Hyperflareman said:


> May as well go with the crowd on this, and for funsies.
> 
> I live in this country: U.S.A
> My age is: Going on 22.
> ...


Awwww you sound absolutely adorable


----------



## Sairn (May 25, 2021)

I live in this country: Minnesota, U.S
My age is: 27
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Straight
My body type is: A bit chonky, 6 feet tall
My religious views are: Atheist
My political views are: Center mostly
My hobbies include: Motorcycle riding, outdoor activities, working on my vehicles and fixing things in general. Gaming while it's winter months in MN.


----------



## BareJim (May 28, 2021)

I am lookin' for friends, especially if you play vidya games on the PC, or live near Philly and skateboard, or live in PA and like camping and hiking.

I live in this country: U.S., Pennsylvania
My age is: 30
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Pansexual
My body type is: Tall and broad, with a lil' pudge on my belly. 6'2", 250 lbs.
My religious views are: Atheist but not anti-theist. I have great friends that are religious.
My political views are: Politics in the U.S. frustrate me more than anything. Mostly left-leaning, especially on social and environmental issues.
My hobbies include: Video games, mostly on the PC. I also enjoy tabletop games. I like to draw stuff on occasion. Outdoors I love running and skateboarding, and really enjoy the serenity of bush-crafting in the deep wilderness in Western PA. Oh, and bug collecting/catching/entomology.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

*I live in this country: *USA, Texas.
*My age is: *21 (22 in July)
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bisexual (Heteroromantic)
*My body type is: *Average. Working on slimming down further for stereotypical "femboy"
*My religious views are: *None
*My political views are: *Apathetic
*My hobbies include: *Pc gaming, drawing, and writing. Have been looking into car restoration. (Not in my budget however)
*Seeking: *This may land me in NSFW territory. I am looking for a femdom. 
Someone to date, someone I can make a full commitment with, someone who can take control.
I don't mind LDR as long as things can go IRL within a year.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 10, 2021)

Imagine having a significant other. 
Crazy right? 

Haha
Ha...


----------



## thatisekailizard (Jun 15, 2021)

I am interested in making friends.
My hobbies include: Drawing, Painting, Pokemon/Mario, Anime/Manga, History, Geography, Coin Collecting, Walking, Marvel, Science, classic rock and electronic music.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 15, 2021)

thatisekailizard said:


> My hobbies include: Drawing, Painting, Pokemon/Mario, Anime/Manga, History, Geography, Coin Collecting, Walking, Marvel, Science, classic rock and electronic music.


Wow!!
Your list matches me by a 90%!!
(Mainly because I haven't made a coin collection)

But everything! You sound awesome tbh


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2021)

thatisekailizard said:


> classic rock and electronic music.


Bruh. Not to go off-topic here, but this shit caught my attention. Have any favourite Rock bands? Heard of Synthwave before seeing as you mentioned electronic music?


----------



## thatisekailizard (Jun 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Bruh. Not to go off-topic here, but this shit caught my attention. Have any favourite Rock bands? Heard of Synthwave before seeing as you mentioned electronic music?


I have heard of synthwave before. my favorite rock bands are the cars, genesis and rush.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 15, 2021)

thatisekailizard said:


> I have heard of synthwave before. my favorite rock bands are the cars, genesis and rush.


Eyyy, nice.

Here's a good song to get you started at least if you fancy giving'er a listen at least. ^^





And the bands you named are pretty good. Have any favourite songs from those three? Can give you a few recommendations on other bands as well if you want.


----------



## thatisekailizard (Jun 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Eyyy, nice.
> 
> Here's a good song to get you started at least if you fancy giving'er a listen at least. ^^
> 
> ...


Thank you! My favorite song is Heartbeat City by the Cars.


----------



## Cholecalciferal (Jun 22, 2021)

I didn’t really come here for this, but I often find myself lacking in romance or friends :c Hope I can get to a point where traveling is at least feasible

I live in this country: U.S (New Mexico)
My age is: 26
My gender is: FTM trans guy/NB
My sexuality is: Homoflexible/Gay
My body type is: twink
My religious views are: Christian-nondenominational/agnostic
My political views are: Left leaning
My hobbies include: Hardcore music, emo/alt fashion, longboarding, nature/hiking, animals, drawing, reading, cartoons and anime
Looking for: Bi or Gay cis or trans dudes, probably into the metal scene, and pretty friendly and kind with a fit body type preferably, haha


----------



## unholysystemsinc (Jun 22, 2021)

I was wondering if there were any threads like this here. Quarantine has kept everyone pretty lonely. I hope you’re all doing well. ^^


*I live in this country:* USA
*My age is:* 24
*My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is: *Pansexual, Male Preference, Monogamous
*My body type is:* Average
*My religious views are:* Christian
*My political views are:* I don’t bother with politics. I believe we are all equals and deserve equal rights.
*My hobbies include:* Making art, characters, stories and music. I also play video games and watch anime!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

Has this thread produced any matches out of interest?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Has this thread produced any matches out of interest?


I have only seen short-lived disasters, personally.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have only seen short-lived disasters, personally.



Well, I can't say I've ever done any better. ;D


----------



## ProtogenWolF (Jun 27, 2021)

Well i guess i can join in lol

*I live in this country:* usa
*My age is:* 30
*My gender is:  *Male
*My sexuality is:  *Bisexual* 
My body type is:* Average
*My hobbies include: mostly just gaming and working xD*


----------



## unholysystemsinc (Jun 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Has this thread produced any matches out of interest?


Haven’t really been reached out to or heard back from anyone in this thread. I hope others have been more successful!


----------



## CedarCollie (Jul 3, 2021)

*I live in this country: *United States
*My age is: *20
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Straight
*My body type is: *Average
*My religious views are: *Christian
*My political views are: *Whatever I feel is right
*My hobbies include: *Furry stuff

Where my christian girls at?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 4, 2021)

The male to female ratio here makes me sad.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 4, 2021)

Its a gay paradise. But so many straight bois ;w;


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 4, 2021)

Oh my God the spam is evolving.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 5, 2021)

want gf how?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 5, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> want gf how?



how is babby formed


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 5, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> how is babby formed


i dunno, somehtin bout hugs


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 5, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> how is babby formed


High school chemistry.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 5, 2021)

(I deleted my other post because it kinda sucked)

*I live in this country: *United States
*My age is: *22
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Heterosexual* 
My body type is: *Ectomorph (slightly overweight but still thin)
*My religious views are: *Atheist* 
My political views are: *Progressive (I don't like talking about politics though)
*My hobbies include: *Making digital art, roleplaying, shitposting, aaand that's about it. Honestly I need to get my life together.
*Looking* *for:* Possibly a boyfriend, but that's a big "possibly." I have pretty much zero relationship experience and I'm a introvert. I'm thinking maybe with a partner, I'll have the motivation to take care of myself better. I need a spark in my life.

Lastly, I'm not exactly feminine and my fursona is male, so if you're looking for a girly girl with a booba fursona, I'm not it chief.

*Dealbreakers: *Doing hard drugs and/or abusing alcohol, not respecting boundaries, being highly religious, or prejudiced. Basically I want someone with an open mind who doesn't want to get fucked up.


----------



## Magicka~ (Jul 6, 2021)

*Nickname*: WIzzy
*I live in this country: *United States. Am a smol California girl.
*My age is: *College-age* (18-24)
My gender is: *Genderfluid leaning Female
*My sexuality is: *Pansexual. Polyamorous.
*My body type is: *Small breasts, normal BMI, Zelda-thin arms, soft body
*My religious views are: *Buddhist (I'm Vietnamese)
*My political views are: *Leaning progressive, but I've practiced being tolerant
*My hobbies include: *Digital art, playing games (especially racing, RPG, and fighting), reading books, daydreaming, and... raising chickens!
*Looking* *for:* Someone more than a friend. A lot of people call me shy but I'm really just coy, though I'm really shy of sharing pics of me online.

I have two fursonas thus far. Kubu The Dragon and Esme The Owl Witch~








						Kubu's University Walk by Wizard-Emeraldheart on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				











						Owl Witch in The Apothecary~! by Wizard-Emeraldheart on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




Website: https://linktr.ee/pikachuroxart/


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jul 6, 2021)

*Country:* I'm from the USA! (I wish I was from Europe tho). 
*Age: *I'm actually 23 and turning 24 in December. 
*Gender: *I bare the flesh taco between my legs.
*Sexuality: * Bisexual/Panromantic
*Body type: *Slim (135 lbs)
*Religious views:* I despise most religions. However I will tolerate the peaceful ones like Buddhism or anything Native.  
*Political Views: *I'm just gonna be completely honest and say I'm not Republican nor Democratic. I hate dividing people like that.
*Hobbies: *First things first, I'm an artist which means I draw anything from SFW weirdness to NSFW mayhem. I'm hoping to start animating as a hobby sometime this year. I do gaming a lot but I'm very picky with anything co-op or online. I love traveling especially in the PNW. Just let me into a national park or vast forested public park and you won't be able to catch up to me. lol I also love to go foraging annually for moss, berries, tree sap, flowers and the seasonal mushrooms. I have more hobbies but I'll save those for later.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 6, 2021)

So far my main takeaway from this thread is that nobody lives here, but I'll post anyway since I'm not super attached to here either. Also because I'm terrible at finding furries who aren't in their teens. Where they all go as adults I have no idea.

*I live in this country: *(Western) Australia
*My age is: *32*
My gender is: *male*
My sexuality is: *hetero*
My body type is: *average height (176 or 178 cm, seems to vary each time I get it measured), somewhat muscular. I work out more than run these days because the world is infectious
*My religious views are: *agnostic atheist, who probably wouldn't worship mysterious powerful beings even if they did turn out to exist, because it's a bit weird honestly.
*My political views are: *a test on the internet said I was a libertarian socialist, which I'm surprised to learn is not as oxymoronic as it sounds. In practice I don't positively identify with any one ideology, I just think we can (and will have to) do better than authoritarian or profit-driven societies if we don't want to live out our worst nightmares fairly shortly.
*My hobbies include: *My main hobby—and the main thing I can talk about—is art, and I use gaming to take breaks. Ideally I'd like to spend more time painting anthros than I do right now, and experiment with what blend of realism and human/nonhuman anatomy I want to give them, but it's something I'll have to work up to due to an ongoing commitment. I tend toward more painterly art which seems a bit less common in furries for some reason. I'd also probably take up hiking if I lived somewhere more conducive to it.

I'll point out pre-emptively here that I don't want kids, at all. Maybe that's a weird thing to say up front but I've only had one serious relationship before and that was largely why it had to end.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Chomby said:


> *My body type is: *Ectomorph


til I looked that up I thought you were claiming to be a ghost


----------



## Drakkonn (Jul 8, 2021)

Might as well give this a try
*I live in this country: *Australia*
My age is: *31*
My gender is:* Male
*My sexuality is:* Bi (fem leaning)
* My body type is: *Overwieght (working on getting in shape)
*My hobbies include: *Gaming, DnD, Anime, Manga and more


----------



## SonieTheDog (Jul 9, 2021)

*I live in this country:* United States
*My age is: *20
*My gender is: *Female
*My sexuality is: *Lesbian
*My body type is: *IDK, average? 125lbs
*My religious views are: *Agnostic
*My political views are: *Blah
*My hobbies include:* I mostly draw, write, worldbuilding, D&D, things like that. I don't really do much else honestly. Occasionally I'll play stardew valley or minecraft


----------



## Hyperflareman (Jul 15, 2021)

May as well update mine.


I live in this country: U.S.A
My age is: 22 now.
My gender is: Male
My sexuality is: Heterosexual, but I can understand why guys are attractive tbh.
My body type is: Stocky. About 5’8
My religious views are: I was raised Methodist Christian but consider myself more Agnostic.
My political views are: I don’t have much of one. As long as you’re not being an ass and spreading a bad message, you’re okay.
My hobbies include: Various video games(FPS and RPGs mostly), text roleplay, writing, reading fictional novels, watching some anime.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Its a gay paradise. But so many straight bois ;w;


IKR? ;w;

*hugs you*
Don't worry fren~ you got this :3


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 15, 2021)

No idea what I'm doing right now, but heeeyyy, let's see what happens:

*I live in this country: *Denmark
*My age is: *28*
My gender is: *Male*
My sexuality is: *Straight*
 My body type is: *Average dude shape.
*My religious views are: *Materialist
*My political views are: *No friggin' clue. Whatever is based on logic and rational thought. Been accused of being leftist by right wingers. Been accused of being centrist by left wingers. Whatever.
*My hobbies include: *Bionicle! Star Trek! Lord of the Rings! Basically anything that's good sci-fi and fantasy! Gaming! Science! I'm also an artist!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Tattorack said:


> *My hobbies include: *Bionicle! Star Trek! Lord of the Rings! Basically anything that's good sci-fi and fantasy! Gaming! Science! I'm also an artist!


*slams her Pohatu and Kopaka down** BIIIIONNNIIIIICLES!!!! *


----------



## Sairn (Jul 15, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Imagine having a significant other.
> Crazy right?
> 
> Haha
> Ha...


Why you gotta hit me like that D:


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *slams her Pohatu and Kopaka down** BIIIIONNNIIIIICLES!!!! *


Another Bonkle fan on this forum? _With two of the coolest Toa no less!?!_
What reality have I walked into!?
Anyway, I see your Pohatu and Kopaka and I raise you a Makuta Teridax and an Ahkmou!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

Tattorack said:


> Another Bonkle fan on this forum? _With two of the coolest Toa no less!?!_
> What reality have I walked into!?
> Anyway, I see your Pohatu and Kopaka and I raise you a Makuta Teridax and an Ahkmou!


Pffft you got a dude with spork hands and a dude that is one piece away from being that Mii dude.   

(I'm teasing, they're all pretty nifty in their own right)


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Pffft you got a dude with spork hands and a dude that is one piece away from being that Mii dude.
> 
> (I'm teasing, they're all pretty nifty in their own right)


Well, they've been quite the pain in the rear end since Metru Nui all the way up to the point Terry had to have an entire moon thrown at his head. I'd say don't underestimate the spork. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2021)

Tattorack said:


> No idea what I'm doing right now, but heeeyyy, let's see what happens:
> 
> *I live in this country: *Denmark
> *My age is: *28
> ...


God damn Danes. Give us Norwegians preferential treatment over the Swedes at bars. :<


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> God damn Danes. Give us Norwegians preferential treatment over the Swedes at bars. :<


I'm not really a Dane in the true sense. 
My parents are mixed (Dutch and Iranian), and despite being born here in Denmark I lived most of my life _outside_ of Denmark, in countries such as Ireland and France.
So yeah... I only _live_ in Denmark, but a Dane I am not.
As for what I actually am.......... weeeeeeeellllll I'm European... That's as far as I can narrow it down.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 2, 2021)

Just wanted to offer a few words of encouragement(Pretty sure I found somebody.).
Wishing all my gay bros out there the best of luck, I genuinely hope ya find a nice guy/girl for the females!
It's a tough road out there, but I hope ya'll stay strong and remain optimistic. Much love!

And for all the straights out there, have a uhhh, formal but firm handshake. May our polite and slightly awkward interaction serve you well in your romantic future.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Aug 2, 2021)

*I live in this country: Denmark
My age is: 13
My gender is: male
My sexuality is: Bisexual (but i only want to date dudes)
My body type is: Tall and average size for the most part but i do have big thighs
My religious views are: LaVean satanist
My hobbies include: Playing videogames and playing instruments and collecting swords*

I know i'm not 18+ but i'm super desperate for a new boyfriend because my last one ghosted me and it's stings like hell and i'm willing to do anything to stop it


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 117648


----------



## KippLink (Aug 3, 2021)

I really wish we could have someone with programming skills who could make a simple dating app even if its converted from another app but advertised specifically for furry fandom. This board is ok but im not sure that everyone will scroll though all of the pages especially if you dont know the status of the person if they are still looking for a connection or not.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

KippLink said:


> I really wish we could have someone with programming skills who could make a simple dating app even if its converted from another app but advertised specifically for furry fandom. This board is ok but im not sure that everyone will scroll though all of the pages especially if you dont know the status of the person if they are still looking for a connection or not.


It's already been done.
And unsurprisingly they're pretty much the same as your generic "normie" dating apps as some will say.

No point in adding more stuff into that dumpster fire, if you want my hot take you're better off just enjoying the fandom and finding people the "normal way", aka bonding with friends and such.


----------



## KippLink (Aug 3, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> It's already been done.
> And unsurprisingly they're pretty much the same as your generic "normie" dating apps as some will say.
> 
> No point in adding more stuff into that dumpster fire, if you want my hot take you're better off just enjoying the fandom and finding people the "normal way", aka bonding with friends and such.


Apart from howlr which is 50/50 or pounced that went under idk which other one are you referring to.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Aug 3, 2021)

Earlier Oddness aside, I'll toss my name in the hat.
* I live in this country: *Canada(Ontario)
* My age is: *26
* My gender is: *Male
* My sexuality is: *Straight
* My body type is: *Chubby 'cause lockdowns, but I'm on a diet.
*My religious views are: *Raised Christian, but I'm not concerned about the religions of others.
*My political views are: *Don't really care for politics, politicians across the board all suck.
*My hobbies include:  *I'm an artsy person, I like doing nature photography, and digital art. I live by a lot of nature, so when there isn't a pandemic going on outside, I love cycling or hiking along my local nature trails. Mostly I'm a homebody so I usually spend my time playing video games, reading, watching anime or cooking/baking.

Also if anyone feels like chatting in general feel free to shoot me a PM or something, I'm always up for making friends. ^_^


----------



## Hogo (Aug 4, 2021)

-snip-

Nevermind don't think this is the right place to be looking for a relationship for me.


----------



## KingB12 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'll try my hand at this
Country: USA (ky) 
Age:25
Gender:male
Sexuality: straight
Body type: on the heavy side but not noticable
Hobbies: Playing games, reading (mostly fanfiction of anything from Harry Potter to Naruto) I'm into anime, science and history, especially Egyptian history, 

I'm fairly new to the furry fandom, but hoping to find a girl that can teach me the ins and outs, (though I'd still accept males to make friends with that can do that as well)


----------



## SolDirix (Aug 15, 2021)

I'd much rather meet people irl who are local, but here goes.

*I live in this country: *US (SoCal)
*My age is: *29
*My gender is: *Male
*My sexuality is: *Bi, but dating women.
*My body type is: *Lean
*My hobbies include: *Ask me!


----------

